# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  माँ गंगा का जल अमृत क्यों

## Krishna

आइए समझते हैं गंगा जल की कुछ खासियत को गंगाजल कभी खराब क्यों नहीं होता ? हिमालय की कोख गंगोत्री से निकली गंगा (भागीरथी), हरिद्वार (देवप्रयाग) में अलकनंदा से मिलती है। यहाँ तक आते-आते इसमें कुछ चट्टानें घुलती जाती हैं जिससे इसके जल में ऐसी क्षमता पैदा हो जाती है जो पानी को सड़ने नहीं देती।

----------


## Krishna

हर नदी के जल की अपनी जैविक संरचना होती है, जिसमें वह ख़ास तरह के घुले हुए पदार्थ रहते हैं जो कुछ क़िस्म के जीवाणु को पनपने देते हैं और कुछ को नहीं। वैज्ञानिक शोध से पता चला है कि गंगा के पानी में ऐसे जीवाणु हैं जो सड़ाने वाले कीटाणुओं को पनपने नहीं देते, इसलिए पानी लंबे समय तक ख़राब नहीं होता। वैज्ञानिक कारण- वैज्ञानिक बताते हैं कि हरिद्वार में गोमुख- गंगोत्री से आ रही गंगा के जल की गुणवत्ता पर इसलिए कोई दुष्प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता, क्योंकि यह हिमालय पर्वत पर उगी हुई अनेकों जीवनदायनी उपयोगी जड़ी-बूटियों, खनिज पदार्थों और लवणों को स्पर्श करता हुआ आता है।

----------


## Krishna

वैज्ञानिक शोध से पता चला है कि हिमालय की कोख गंगोत्री से निकली गंगा के जल का ख़राब नहीं होने के कई वैज्ञानिक कारण भी हैं। गंगाजल में बैट्रिया फोस नामक एक बैक्टीरिया पाया गया है जो पानी के अंदर रासायनिक क्रियाओं से उत्पन्न होने वाले अवांछनीय पदार्थों को खाता रहता है। इससे जल की शुद्धता बनी रहती है। गंगा के पानी में गंधक (सल्फर) की प्रचुर मात्रा मौजूद रहती है; इसलिए भी यह ख़राब नहीं होता। इसके अतिरिक्त कुछ भू-रासायनिक क्रियाएं भी गंगाजल में होती रहती हैं, जिससे इसमें कभी कीड़े पैदा नहीं होते। यही कारण है कि यह पानी सदा पीने योग्य माना गया है।

----------


## Krishna

जैसे-जैसे गंगा हरिद्वार से आगे अन्य शहरों की ओर बढ़ती जाती है शहरों, नगर निगमों और खेती- बाड़ी का कूड़ा-करकट तथा औद्योगिक रसायनों का मिश्रण गंगा में डाल दिया जाता है। वैज्ञानिको के मत एवं शोध- वैज्ञानिक परीक्षणों से पता चला है कि गंगाजल से स्नान करने तथा गंगाजल को पीने से हैजा, प्लेग, मलेरिया तथा क्षय आदि रोगों के कीटाणु नष्ट हो जाते हैं। इस बात की पुष्टि के लिए एक बार डॉ. हैकिन्स, ब्रिटिश सरकार की ओर से गंगाजल से दूर होने वाले रोगों के परीक्षण के लिए आए थे। उन्होंने गंगाजल के परिक्षण के लिए गंगाजल में हैजे (कालरा) के कीटाणु डाले गए। हैजे के कीटाणु मात्र 6 घंटें में ही मर गए और जब उन कीटाणुओं को साधारण पानी में रखा गया तो वह जीवित होकर अपने असंख्य में बढ़ गया। इस तरह देखा गया कि गंगाजल विभिन्न रोगों को दूर करने वाला जल है।

----------


## Krishna

फ्रांस के सुप्रसिद्ध वैज्ञानिक डॉ. हैरेन ने गंगाजल पर वर्षों अनुसंधन करके अपने प्रयोगों का विवरण शोधपत्रों के रूप में प्रस्तुत किया। उन्होंने आंत्र शोध व हैजे से मरे अज्ञात लोगों के शवों को गंगाजल में ऐसे स्थान पर डाल दिया, जहाँ कीटाणु तेजी से पनप सकते थे। डॉ. हैरेन को आश्चर्य हुआ कि कुछ दिनों के बाद इन शवों से आंत्र शोध व हैजे के ही नहीं बल्कि अन्य कीटाणु भी गायब हो गए। उन्होंने गंगाजल से 'बैक्टीरियासेपफेज' नामक एक घटक निकाला, जिसमें औषधीय गुण हैं। इंग्लैंड के जाने-माने चिकित्सक सी. ई. नेल्सन ने गंगाजल पर अन्वेषण करते हुए लिखा कि इस जल में सड़ने वाले जीवाणु ही नहीं होते। उन्होंने महर्षि चरक को उद्धृत करते हुए लिखा कि गंगाजल सही मायने में पथ्य है। रूसी वैज्ञानिकों ने हरिद्वार एवं काशी में स्नान के उपरांत 1950 में कहा था कि उन्हें स्नान के उपरांत ही ज्ञात हो पाया कि भारतीय गंगा को इतना पवित्र क्यों मानते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

गंगाजल की पाचकता के बारे में ओरियंटल इंस्टीटयूट में हस्तलिखित आलेख रखे हैं। कनाडा के मैकिलन विश्वविद्यालय के वैज्ञानिक डॉ. एम. सी. हैमिल्टन ने गंगा की शक्ति को स्वीकारते हुए कहा कि वे नहीं जानते कि इस जल में अपूर्व गुण कहाँ से और कैसे आए। सही तो यह है कि चमत्कृत हैमिल्टन वस्तुत: समझ ही नहीं पाए कि गंगाजल की औषधीय गुणवत्ता को किस तरह प्रकट किया जाए। आयुर्वेदाचार्य गणनाथ सेन, विदेशी यात्री इब्नबतूता वरनियर, अंग्रेज़ सेना के कैप्टन मूर, विज्ञानवेत्ता डॉ. रिचर्डसन आदि सभी ने गंगा पर शोध करके यही निष्कर्ष दिया कि यह नदी अपूर्व है।

----------


## Krishna

गंगाजल में स्नान- गंगा नदी में तैरकर स्नान करने वालों को स्नान का विशेष लाभ होता है। गंगाजल अपने खनिज गुणों के कारण इतना अधिक गुणकारी होता है कि इससे अनेक प्रकार के रोग दूर होते हैं। गंगा नदी में स्नान करने वाले लोग स्वस्थ और रोग मुक्त बने रहते हैं। इससे शरीर शुद्ध और स्फूर्तिवान बनता है। भारतीय सभ्यता में गंगा को सबसे पवित्र नदी माना जाता है। गंगा नदी के पानी में विशेष गुण के कारण ही गंगा नदी में स्नान करने भारत के विभिन्न क्षेत्र से ही नहीं बल्कि संसार के अन्य देशों से भी लोग आते है। गंगा नदी में स्नान के लिए आने वाले सभी लोग विभिन्न प्रकार के रोगों से मुक्ति पाने के लिए हरिद्वार और ऋषिकेश आकर मात्र कुछ ही दिनों में केवल गंगा स्नान से पूर्ण स्वस्थ हो जाते हैं। कई विद्वानों ने गंगाजल की पवित्रता का वर्णन अपने निबन्धों में पूर्ण आत्मा से किया है। भौतिक विज्ञान के कई आचार्यो ने भी गंगाजल की अद्भुत शक्ति और प्रभाव को स्वीकार किया है

----------

